

Conversion Optimization - ApolloRising

Hi,<p>New to this site but wanted to offer help (free) if anyone needs it with signing up more users via optimizing their landing pages and sign up forms. I specialize in product development that uses multivariate testing to improve a variety of factors that affect conversion.<p>Planning on moving to SF this year and would love to meet up with some interesting people in the startup sphere.<p>Thanks
Al
======
ApolloRising
FYI also able to help with SEO for people using the rails or similar framework
to build their apps

